# MICHIGAN Rats in need of forever homes ASAP!!!



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

There are 36 ratties in desperate need of homes in the Detroit area. We may be able to get some to Ohio but that is still being planned and debated. These guys *need* fosters. I've got two people willing to take in several but there's still so many left. Please, if anyone is willing to help out message me. We all appreciate it.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I will be transporting them in Ohio. To where and when is still not decided.

There are 16 males, 20 females, all of various ages and some may well be pregnant. 

Two females are spoken for, and so are 5 males.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

The females are now debatable. One foster has yet to tell me if they want males or females. If it's girls then they can take three, if boys then two. And another foster is taking three males. So far that's all we have being rescued. I'm still trying my best to find others.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Three females are being taken by the Wayne County Humane Society, that leaves us with 17 girlies who still need a chance and a home!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't know the exact number remaining but it is still greater than ten. Working on compiling an organized list. 

Anyway. Just came to post that I will be taking a few to Akron Oh for those who are a couple hours out and want some. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

So far all males have been spoken for! There are still around 17 females that need fosters and forever homes. If you're interested in some lovely ladies message Nanashi or myself.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's also worth adding a rescue will be taking them from Akron to PA so a very large area here !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I was off on my count of boys, we've got all but two adopted out. We've got five girls getting out of that situation but still have 15 females. And I'm pretty sure five babies too, looking like three weeks.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

All the boys now have fosters and forever homes. Six girls so far have fosters. The others are still being discussed with a foster and a rescue. There are five babies, two (if there is two females) are working on getting a forever home. There's still so much more to do. I have to thank Nanashi for being the other half of this rescue, I couldn't do this without you!! Thank you!


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey guys, the Michigan humane society in Sterling Heights, Michigan, takes rats, and they always get adopted out quickly it seems!!! I'd take a Shot with them. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Guys! Fable stumbled on this mess of a hoarding situation like a week ago. It's been like plucking out hairs to get the owner to work with us. We got our numbers down by half and the owner revealed she'd lied about five rats...she may still be lying after we get the 41 out. 

Somehow, miraculously, the rat fancy has pulled together! From 41, only approx. 16 remain, of which a rescue may just take 12. Tht means we've only got a small small small number left to find homes or fosters. Were already working with EARPS to use their petfinder. 

Since I'm going East with a car full, I am goin to extend an offer. If anyone could possibly meet me South (as gas as Columbus area) or West (just over the Indiana border) I will transport them! 

We also have someone willing to drive them at most four hours north of Ann Arbor, MI. She'll be in the Port Huron area for one confirmed home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Tomorrow I go to meet the owner. I will have photos of each and every rat there. Tomorrow we find out for sure how many are there, how many M/F, ages, health, temperament etc etc. We plan to initiate "D Day" as Nanashi has so cleverly put it, on June 7th, next Saturday.


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

Good luck to you two! Wish I was closer to offer a foster home


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

many thanks to Nanashi and Hey-Fay for doing this -even though I'm unable to help with the actual rescue, I could chip in a little money if things get tight.


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

Would love to help if I could. Praying for a great outcome!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Update!

16 males, all claimed. Thanks to those homes. 

15 females, all claimed. Thanks to those homes and especially seventh heaven which will be taking many of that 7!

And finally 8 baby dwarf rats, 6 girls and 2 boys. The boys are claimed. The females can go with 7th heaven if no one steps forth. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Great to hear this!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/library/Mobile Uploads


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the photos


----------



## relken0608 (Jul 11, 2013)

Are there any spayed females left?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

None of our females are altered. Id check EARPS though 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Five males are now looking at having no home, due to two adopters ceasing contact. Anyone between Detroit and Warren, OH available? They're also going north towards Muskegon, MI. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vrswesley (Jun 13, 2014)

are any of thse rats still in need of a home? and can anybody drive them to the lansing area? Im hunting for 2 of the same sex, prefer male..but no real preferance....


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Actually everyone got a home! We should have mentioned that here, sorry about that.


----------



## vrswesley (Jun 13, 2014)

thats ok its good for them...Ill keep looking.. : )

violet


----------

